# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Отзывы о курсах

## geogratin-gosbvr423

PromoEducation - это ваш гид по современным профессиям.  Читайте отзывы о курсах такие как: Geekbrains, Нетология, Skillbox, Skillfactory, Яндекс.Практикум и другие. Более подробно читайте в статье [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

